# Buttercup burn help.



## L&B (16 June 2013)

My lad has buttercup burns on his lips... At the moment its just two small 'coldsore' looking spots. 
How does anyone deal with buttercup burn? Ridding of buttercups isn't poss as not my field & not completely overrun but enough to have annoyed him... Sackin? Sudacrem? Help?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (16 June 2013)

I used sudacreme and sun tan lotion and plan to spray before next season


----------



## Achinghips (17 June 2013)

Dilute hibiscrub with plenty of water,  saturate area, very very gentle smooth to clean with sponge, try not to drag skin. Wait to dry.  Sudocreme. Keep in for a few days until better. Hths


----------



## Nudibranch (17 June 2013)

As above posts really. I slather on Sudocrem twice a day at first and once they heal over (doesn't usually take long) I then put sunblock on first, let it absorb, then Sudocrem. I haven't tried one of those nose nets yet, might be worth a go. Won't keep the buttercups off but will help keep the sun off which worsens the problem.

This year I have moved them into another field which has very few thankfully - my pink muzzled youngster comes out in weeping sores at the sight of the yellow evil.


----------



## Tnavas (18 June 2013)

hibiscrub is NOT for use on broken skin.

Was with salt water (saline) and then apply zinc ointment.

Are you able to mow the buttercups with a lawnmower and catcher? It may take a while but it is one way of keeping them down


----------



## Achinghips (19 June 2013)

Tnavas said:



			hibiscrub is NOT for use on broken skin.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how well diluted. I used half a cap per gallon for sterilising, blotting gently,not dragging skin then rinsed well with water.
I think it makes it sterile if you take extreme care and recognise the importance of dilution.   My new boy went from a complete mess to a 70 percent improvement on his schnozzola within two days, using well diluted hibiscrub and sudocreame and a change of grazing.  Evidence is in the eating of the pudding.  However, it can be harsh, that is not for debate.  Now switched to salt water and suncream on third day and he's doing beautifully, will stop with that in next two days and just use sunblock . Very impressed with hibiscrub and sudocreame for buttercup crusty blisters, that split.  First time I have tried it !


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 June 2013)

This post has made me realise that what I thought were a zillion fly bites are actually madam reacting to buttercups I think! 

She has loads in her lami paddock so will get OH to mow it. NB since the toxicity disappears when they are dry (eg they are fine in hay, unlike ragwort) am not sure they have to be collected??


----------



## budley95 (19 June 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			This post has made me realise that what I thought were a zillion fly bites are actually madam reacting to buttercups I think! 

She has loads in her lami paddock so will get OH to mow it. NB since the toxicity disappears when they are dry (eg they are fine in hay, unlike ragwort) am not sure they have to be collected??
		
Click to expand...

Buttercups might be fine dry, I'm not entirely sure - however grass cuttings are REALLY not good for them if just left in the paddock. You're probably better just smothering on the sudocream


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 June 2013)

budley95 said:



			Buttercups might be fine dry, I'm not entirely sure - however grass cuttings are REALLY not good for them if just left in the paddock. You're probably better just smothering on the sudocream 

Click to expand...

Ah yes !! hadn't thought about the grass altho she is licking fuzzy felt in terms of that, the buttercups are the only thing above the ground line pretty much! But will probably have to settle for cream. Are in the process of fencing another lami paddock which would enable me to move her out but other horse will need to eat that down, possibly the sheep too, before she can go in that.


----------



## Tnavas (19 June 2013)

Achinghips said:



			Depends how well diluted. I used half a cap per gallon for sterilising, blotting gently,not dragging skin then rinsed well with water.
I think it makes it sterile if you take extreme care and recognise the importance of dilution.   My new boy went from a complete mess to a 70 percent improvement on his schnozzola within two days, using well diluted hibiscrub and sudocreame and a change of grazing.  Evidence is in the eating of the pudding.  However, it can be harsh, that is not for debate.  Now switched to salt water and suncream on third day and he's doing beautifully, will stop with that in next two days and just use sunblock . Very impressed with hibiscrub and sudocreame for buttercup crusty blisters, that split.  First time I have tried it !
		
Click to expand...

Go on line and see all about Hibiscrub - it is for sterilising a surgeons hands prior to surgery - it even states that it is not for broken skin - something in it changes when mixed with body fluids.


----------



## Nudibranch (20 June 2013)

Fwiw, oh is a surgeon and doesn't have a problem with dilute hibiscrub. If you test positive for mrsa before an op you have to shower with it, scabs and all ;-)


----------



## putasocinit (22 June 2013)

As buttercups are no good for the other horses using the field, cant you buy/borrow a sickle long handled and just cut down some of the buttercups that are big and taking over a bit, then rake up and throw on muck heap, this is what I did, ended up being a bit of fun on a sunday.


----------



## tilly49 (29 June 2013)

My mare has the buttercup issue on her hind fetlock area. I had to call the vet out as it was tracking up her leg in the end. He recommended wash daily (after turnout) with hibiscrub and dry them apply flamazine cream and for turnout apply a barrier cream. All her broken sore bits are healed now and she is just pink so I now wash every 2-3 days and apply sudocrem daily. She wears a grazing muzzle and this is the only reason her pink muzzle hasn't been affected. Took 4 weeks to get to sorted though and still not 100% there


----------



## amandaco2 (2 July 2013)

wash it with warm water twice a day if its just pink and then put factor 50 on. thats how ive kept my lots nose clear this yr.


----------



## JillA (2 July 2013)

My big chestnut TB had burns on his face where he was grazing among them, but oddly, none on his legs. I have kept him out of the worst paddock until they healed (the skin peeled off) and have put him a good fly mask on to go back out there. Can you find a physical barrier like boots once they have healed?


----------



## khalswitz (3 July 2013)

Pretty sure dilute hibiscrub is fine on broken skin. Have used it on mud fever etc on vets advice. You have to be careful with contact with eyes, and you can't use it anywhere neare burst ear drums as it can't come into contact with cerebrospinal fluid, but pretty sure it's fine dilute near surface wounds.


----------



## 1life (3 July 2013)

Achinghips said:



			Dilute hibiscrub with plenty of water,  saturate area, very very gentle smooth to clean with sponge, try not to drag skin. Wait to dry.  Sudocreme. Keep in for a few days until better. Hths
		
Click to expand...

Have used this treatment on 2 horses recently and happy to say it works. Yes, diluted Hibiscrub, I agree .


----------



## geminijess (9 July 2013)

Hi,

I had a massive problem with buttercups (and other weeds) in my field and I ended up spraying them off just to have a field free from weeds. I got my chemicals from www.agrigem.co.uk and the gentleman was very helpful and advised me what to get and how to use it. I managed to pay a local farmer very little to come and spray my paddocks who knew about chemicals and I now have a weed free field. BEST thing I could have done!!!!! Would recommend doing it for anyone. My horses had to go into a small paddock for just over a week but it was so worth it!


----------

